# Cage Diving with Great White Sharks!



## shortstuff61 (Mar 26, 2011)

I was recently fortunate enough to go Cage Diving with these great beasts. Has anyone else been? Feel free to upload a few photos... There is only one place in the country that you can do this, so a quick google search will bring up their website. It was a flight to Adelaide, then a flight to Port Lincoln, then aboard the Calypso Star (the next morning) for two and half hours out to the Neptune Islands, a breeding site for fur seals. Many (most) people were sea sick, but I loved it! Took a few minutes to get my head around the breathing underwater thing, as I've never done any scuba diving, but once I was down for a few breaths, I was down for half an hour, it was just incredible.

They were throwing out this burley/chum mix and had a bag of tuna oil out the side of the boat with a few holes in it. Then had chunks of tuna on a rope that they dragged around close to the cage so we could get a nice close look. Up to four people in the cage at a time, and the Great Whites we saw that day ranged from around 3.5m to a 5m monster.

I'll try to upload some photos again in a few minutes. For some reason it's not working right now...


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 26, 2011)

It's something I'd like to do sometime soon


----------



## snakelady-viper (Mar 26, 2011)

You are so lucky I would love to dive with the whites. I have dived with nurses, white and black tips as well as grey reef sharks and mako.


----------



## Specks (Mar 26, 2011)

snakelady-viper said:


> You are so lucky I would love to dive with the whites. I have dived with nurses, white and black tips as well as grey reef sharks and mako.[/QUOTE
> Mako, stuff that. Have seen one jump into a boat, not a vid, actually seen it. They are nuts


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd like to do the dive at Underwater World up here...nothing like ocean diving but still, would be great to swim with a few of the sharks in there.


----------



## Renenet (Mar 26, 2011)

shortstuff61 said:


> I was recently fortunate enough to go Cage Diving with these great beasts. Has anyone else been?



Lucky you, I'd love to do that. I didn't realise you could do one-day trips, I'll have to look into that when I'm ready to go. I guess you didn't have to have any scuba diving experience? I have my licence but it's been years since I've used it.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'm going to use this group that shortstuff meantioned, only the last year or two I think that they've started to offer day trips and you don't need any experience either.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know what is going on right now but even after about 10 attempts, the site isn't letting me upload photos!

Apparently they've been doing this for over 15 years! You can get a double dvd/cd with video footage and stills photos from your trip too. No experience required, most people I went with didn't have any scuba diving experience at all. Although there were a couple that got into the cage but couldn't get their head around the breathing thing and pulled the pin. That was only 2 out of 19 people though.



snakelady-viper said:


> You are so lucky I would love to dive with the whites. I have dived with nurses, white and black tips as well as grey reef sharks and mako.



That would have been awesome. But yeah I'd only do Makos from the safey of a cage haha. There is a place in W.A. where you can swim with Whale Sharks. This will be on the agenda in the next few years for sure.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 26, 2011)

I thought you had to have your open water diving ticket. I was going to book it in December last year. But settles for the one at manly cause I thought you needed the ticket. Who did you go through?


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 26, 2011)

Calypso Star Charters, it's is only one place in Aus you can cage dive with Great Whites. Pretty sure they have some sort of special permission, as they are protected. The same mob tag these guys for tracking research. I bought that dvd too 

From memory, only 1 of the 19 people (that's excluding the 3 crew members of course) on board had a scuba diving licence, it is definately not required.


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 26, 2011)

Woah, you're really lucky mate. This has been on my bucket list for years!! (although I'm not old, lol)


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 26, 2011)

i would love to do this. Cant wait to see the photos.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 27, 2011)

More to come...


----------

